# Introducing Mercury



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Here he is...Mercury, formerly snowball. He is as i have now officially found out a lutino with cinnamon bleed thru. Apparently this is fairly common and although it is a big knock in show birds i think it makes him a beautiful bird.

From the front









Look at the cinnamon show thru


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, he is stunning! I do love how his cinnamon shows up in his coloring.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

He's adorably unique!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Oh he is gorgeous! I so want one like that, lol! I have never seen a tiel like him before though, if you ever breed him.... lol. I am terrible.
I love the name too, it is very fitting


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol....well one day we will...and he should have pretty girls just like him! we just need a gf for him but that wont be for a while...mikey is full up!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Very stunning! Cool name too!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> lol....well one day we will...and he should have pretty girls just like him! we just need a gf for him but that wont be for a while...mikey is full up!


Well, what's 1 more tiel? Lol!

He is gorgeous though.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol for him or for u!!


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

kimmikefids said:


> lol for him or for u!!


Lol for him first of course, lol. I will likely get more tiels eventually. We just got our house finally and my DH will now have to build that aviary so I will have lotsa room!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I love that kind of coloring. They're going to have to come up with a better name than "Dirty Lutino" tho! I think Ivory Lutino sounds much nicer


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

yes if you see him in person i think its a terrible name...he's a cinnamon lutino as far as i'm concerned and i have liked him since the first time i saw him at allens
Mikey


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

He is gorgeous. My Lutino just has a dirty tail. I'm jealous. lol


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Love the name, reminds me of my favourite singer.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes he was mine and i sold him to mike the story behind him is a sad one 

i belong to the sarnia aquarium club i was at the executive meeting when the next door neighbour nocked on the door where we were they were talking outside then they called me they explained they bought this tiel for his cousin who was dieng of cancer thinking it would help him unfortunately he passed away no one in the family wanted snow ball and the neighbour new who did have birds they did not want him as they were at that time just into budgies but he new i did have tiels so they told me the story said if i want him i could have him i told them i would lode to take him but i,m out of funds right now he said no we just want him to have a good home so that is how i got him


----------

